# Just so yall know



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Just thought id let yall know i got me some 28x10x12 mud lites on black delta wheels for mothers day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY WIFE IS SOOOOO PROUD LMAO:booty:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll bet she is. LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha...

:worthless:


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

here it is more mods to come


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks good. The wife will not forget...lol:bigok:


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

should og got outlaws or silverbacks lol


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

nah i trail ride more than mud they do purty good lot betr than i thought they would in the mud im happy with them


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

joemel said:


> im happy with them


 
That is what matters the most:rockn:


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

jctgumby said:


> That is what matters the most:rockn:


Absolutely agreed! :bigok:


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

yep the great on trails


----------

